# How many guns do you own?



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

snowman11 said:


> Would you also like my home address and work schedule?


 Only if you work for a gun manufacturer and can get me a good deal! To those of you concerned about "the public" knowing how many guns you have, why specifically are you guarded about sharing the number of guns you have? Not picking a fight, just curious as I have no personal issues with those of you not posting a number.... I just wonder. Thanks!


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Hunter333 said:


> Only if you work for a gun manufacturer and can get me a good deal! To those of you concerned about "the public" knowing how many guns you have, why specifically are you guarded about sharing the number of guns you have? Not picking a fight, just curious as I have no personal issues with those of you not posting a number.... I just wonder. Thanks!


 
Because anyone can read these posts. I just do not feel comfortable putting that information out there. Besides, I do not want to have any potential contribution to any potential anti's that would read this thread and use it as a stat for information against us. Lets say my collection is........'pretty decent', but as everyone else would like a new weapon or two.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Lets put some posts together by some random poster.

1) I have fifty guns.
2) I have a box of lures available for sale for $50, can be picked up at my house. I'll PM you my address. 
3) I am going away this weekend to Ludington to go fishing.

I'm just a little paranoid I guess....because the likelyhood of someone doing that much work is pretty nil, but at the same time.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

snowman11 said:


> Lets put some posts together by some random poster.
> 
> 1) I have fifty guns.
> 2) I have a box of lures available for sale for $50, can be picked up at my house. I'll PM you my address.
> ...


 
 too


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

soggy, as far as "Besides, I do not want to have any potential contribution to any potential anti's that would read this thread and use it as a stat for information against us." Perhaps you should delete the next sentence in your post as the anti's would have a field day quoting you as you refer to guns as "toys." Just my take on the use of toys when referring to guns. When I talk to my students about guns, I make sure that I do not use words like, "playing around, toys...." Again, not a personal attack, just throwing something out there for people to think about....


----------



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

Hunter333 said:


> The thread about the number of firearms compared to the number of people in the US got me thinking about the people here. Simply post how my guns you own
> 
> Myself- 9 (but I am working on it


How much money do you have in the bank?? Whats the account number and what bank is it in. Same question and it's nobody elses business.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I would think that pur neighbors would have some idea that we have at least a few guns in our home, based on the game that they see us bring home. If that is the case, my neighbors must think that I dont own a single gun!! :lol:


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Hunter333 said:


> I would think that pur neighbors would have some idea that we have at least a few guns in our home, based on the game that they see us bring home. If that is the case, my neighbors must think that I dont own a single gun!! :lol:


 
Invite them over for backstraps, and you will never have to worry about them not keeping an eye on your house while you are gone again!


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

45/70fan said:


> How much money do you have in the bank?? Whats the account number and what bank is it in. Same question and it's nobody elses business.


I didnt demand that anyone responding to this thread provide any information other than the number of guns that they own. If you would like to stretch it out and compare it the above quote, that is your business but I do not see it as a relevant comparison. JMHO


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Edit: I like jumpshootin's response


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

soggybtmboys said:


> Invite them over for backstraps, and you will never have to worry about them not keeping an eye on your house while you are gone again!


Soggy, again, I would say that they have no clue I have any guns based on the amount of game that they have seen me bring home!   But I hope to remedy that soon enough!!
As for people knowing how many guns we have..... If someone sees "I have 50 guns....." I bet a possible intruder might think, "I wonder how many of them are loaded and waiting for me to find out?!"


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Hunter333 said:


> Soggy, again, I would say that they have no clue I have any guns based on the amount of game that they have seen me bring home!   But I hope to remedy that soon enough!!


 
Wanna borrow some? I took 6 last year. (Damage tags)


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

soggybtmboys said:


> Wanna borrow some? I took 6 last year. (Damage tags)


HELL YEAH!! Forget SOME, I will take ONE!!


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

Why would you feed information to the anti or others


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hunter333 said:


> Soggy, again, I would say that they have no clue I have any guns based on the amount of game that they have seen me bring home!   But I hope to remedy that soon enough!!
> As for people knowing how many guns we have..... If someone sees "I have 50 guns....." I bet a possible intruder might think, "I wonder how many of them are loaded and waiting for me to find out?!"


Here you make the mistake of thinking an intruder is going to come while you are sleeping, while you are watching TV, etc....if they know you've got 50 guns (then you also have a large amount of ammo, and other valueable stuff in the house), all they have to do is figure out what time you go to work every day....and wait.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Being the type of site that this is,perhaps the question should have been,how many of you don't own guns....


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

More than I need, but not too many....



Sorry, tin foil hatter here too.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

snowman11 said:


> Here you make the mistake of thinking an intruder is going to come while you are sleeping, while you are watching TV, etc....if they know you've got 50 guns (then you also have a large amount of ammo, and other valueable stuff in the house), all they have to do is figure out what time you go to work every day....and wait.


If someone wants something bad enough, they will get it.... Whether its 50 guns or $50. As for waiting for no one to be home at my house, talk to the dog, she NEVER leaves the house and she knows how to use a gun


----------



## theredmission (Sep 28, 2005)

snowman11 said:


> Lets put some posts together by some random poster.
> 
> 1) I have fifty guns.
> 2) I have a box of lures available for sale for $50, can be picked up at my house. I'll PM you my address.
> ...


That is very true-plus the fact that you can find out one's ip address fairly easy further simplifies the matter.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

snowman11 said:


> Lets put some posts together by some random poster.
> 
> 1) I have fifty guns.
> 2) I have a box of lures available for sale for $50, can be picked up at my house. I'll PM you my address.
> ...


Your not paranoid, your one smart cookie! 

I dont think people know just how easy it is to find out ones location from a computer............

I feel the same way. I'm sure I've already told some people more than they need to know! :lol: :yikes:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

18 and they are guarded 3 day/nights a week, you guess the day/night (feel lucky punk?)

You couln't carry the safe anyway.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

All Of Them..........................


----------



## lowavenger96 (Dec 8, 2004)

According to the wife " to many"

According to me " not enough"


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

How easy is it *really* to get specific information about people? In movies it is easy. news stories say it is easy. etc. I just wonder how specific and personal of information the average person can get. Anyone here able to get detailed, personal infor on people? Somehow I doubt anyone will answer that honestly..... I think living safe is great but living in paranoia, whether it is admitted to or not, is unhealthy and takes a lot of energy.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

Hunter333 said:


> How easy is it *really* to get specific information about people?


From your profile page I know that you are from Whitehall Michigan. Whitehall has 1195 households and 739 families. I know that you are an elementary teacher and I would begin my search with the assumption that you are employed locally. By starting with the local elementary schools I could get a list of the 4th and 5th grade male teachers which would give me your name and then your address/phone etc. I know that you likely have summers off and work days during the school year. Being born in 1969, your are currently 37-38 years old. If you are married with children, then they are likely junior high school age. I know that you felt compelled to comment on the Don Imus thread regarding "nappy...". From your signature I can deduce that you consider yourself a "marksman" and believe others should be of that caliber also. From your photo album, I even know what you look like.

Actually its not that difficult at all.


----------



## walleyechaser (Jan 12, 2001)

I'm apologize in advance if this sounds condescending or like bashing because its not intended to be that way as I'm just expressing my opinion.

As we can all see,its far too easy to get someones personal information off the net as it is without giving the bad guys anymore info than they already have. 

Posting personal info like how many guns are in a household is no different than posting how much cash one keeps at home for example.Others would include how much jewelry one has,how many toys are in the garage or tools and the list goes on and on.

With as much news is there about breakins, many during the day, why someone would invite problems is beyond me. Remember the ratio of members to non members on this site alone? It might not take long at all for the bad guys to catch on.
JMO


----------



## Joe Boleo (Jun 3, 2007)

At last count, well over 500. Been doing this since 1958 and it has been a lot of fun and a wonderful investment. Take care...
Joe


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Let me throw this out there out. If the BG knows that the homeowner is armed then why would he want to break in?? Wouldn't it be statistically better for him to randomly pick a house and hope that the odds are in his favor that a gun is there. Certainly better than walking right into some house that he knows is armed.

Almost always when we read in the newspapers (you guys do read the newspapers, right ) when a house with a lot of guns is robbed it turns out to be an inside job. A relative or a friend or a friend of a relative is involved. Rarely does it seem to be a case of some crook following through on hear-say.

Just something to think over.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

depends on what he's looking for...if he's looking for DVD players and watches, then yes, he's gonna go elsewhere.

If he's looking for guns, then he's going to case your house and learn your schedule. He wont do it when your home.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

*NEVER ENOUGH !!* :evil:

But plenty enough to hold off a small Army,... plus my own ammo factory to boot ! :lol:


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Flash said:


> From your profile page I know that you are from Whitehall Michigan. Whitehall has 1195 households and 739 families. I know that you are an elementary teacher and I would begin my search with the assumption that you are employed locally. By starting with the local elementary schools I could get a list of the 4th and 5th grade male teachers which would give me your name and then your address/phone etc. I know that you likely have summers off and work days during the school year. Being born in 1969, your are currently 37-38 years old. If you are married with children, then they are likely junior high school age. I know that you felt compelled to comment on the Don Imus thread regarding "nappy...". From your signature I can deduce that you consider yourself a "marksman" and believe others should be of that caliber also. From your photo album, I even know what you look like.
> 
> Actually its not that difficult at all.


If someone is going to go through the trouble to find out all that they can about me, they are going to get in even if they have no idea how many guns I have. Like I said, if someone wants something badly enough they are going to get it. I bet that I stand a better of chance of a home invasion from some moron in the area than I do from someone gathering intel about myself on the internet and coming to my home! I wonder how may break ins there really are based on internet leads. Oh and Flash, you figured out some pretty good info there, just not too accurate other than my that I teach and my age..... Interesting to say the least. Unless you live by using cash for all purchases and dont own a car or a drivers license, there are records out there on all of us, available to anyone that has the knowledge to get it. If we knew the extent of information stored on some computers about us we would all live..... differently. Anyway, thanks for the discussion all.


----------



## costanza (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm guessing about 3 shotguns, 6 rifles(two rimfires, one Gamo airgun), and 11 handguns(two rimfires, one RWS pellet pistol with permit). I'm always looking for more but am short on cash!


----------



## bullcan (May 18, 2004)

2 shotguns
1 rifle


----------



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

> You couln't carry the safe anyway.


Fellow not far from me thought the same thing, had a huge safe full of guns didn't think anyone could move it out of the house. Thief/s thought different, they used a chain saw on the wall, hooked a chain or strap around the safe, hooked that to a truck and pulled it out onto something to haul it away on. I don't know if the safe and guns were ever found. Remember one thing, you got it into the house it will come out one way or another if the thief is determined enough.


----------



## deadboi77 (Jul 26, 2007)

9 1/2 right now.
but,it`s basicly fall,so i` know i`ll be buyin another or 6 with the next 6-8 months


----------



## kitchue (Sep 25, 2001)

Its not that I need more guns, its that I want more guns.


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

Lets just say "one less than I need, and I need alot"


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

30-30
[5] .22 rimfires
.22 magnum
30-06
.410
28 gauge
12 gauge


----------



## BR549 (Feb 5, 2006)

soggybtmboys said:


> Big brother is everywhere


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

If you are truly worried that "big brother" is finding out information about you by monitoring this website, you have bigger databases than this web page to worry about......


----------

